# Outlook Termin aus Browser



## Guest (30. Apr 2005)

Ich habe eine SQL-Datenbank mit Terminen (Betreff, Ort, von, bis, etc.). Diese gebe ich auf einer Seite aus. Jetzt wäre es sehr praktisch, wenn ich hinter jeder Zeile im Browser ein Icon platzieren könnte und beim Klick darauf ein neuer Outlook-Termin erscheint mit den vorgegebenen Parametern aus der Datenbank.

Ist sowas mit Java möglich?

mfg


----------



## Roar (30. Apr 2005)

redest du von java oder javascript?


----------



## DP (30. Apr 2005)

jscript ala ebay reminder...


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2005)

Javascript


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2005)

Genau so wie bei Ebay meine ich, leider funktioniert das ganze nur auf Internetexplorer und beim Firefox nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mai 2005)

Du bist hier falsch. Java!=JavaScript
@mods bitte verschieben


----------



## DP (3. Mai 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau so wie bei Ebay meine ich, leider funktioniert das ganze nur auf Internetexplorer und beim Firefox nicht.



dann poste mal die lösung für den ie


----------



## DP (11. Jun 2005)

:gaen:


----------

